# no nm-applet loaded

## FrancisA

Hello (I have posted befor in the german forum: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6532767.html)

I have xfce and the notification area is installed and also NetworkManager is started in autostart. But the nm-applet is not visible. With google, I found a temporary solution (rather a workaround), but this is not what I want:

starte Networkmanager with sudo and then nmapplet works.

```

sudo NetworkManager

nm-applet

```

If I call nm-applet in the console (without sudo NetworkManager before), I get following message:

```

franz@localhost:~$ nm-applet

** (nm-applet:14757): WARNING **: get_all_cb: couldn't retrieve system settings properties: (2) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSystemSettings was not provided by any .service files.

** (nm-applet:14757): WARNING **: fetch_connections_done: error fetching system connections: (2) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSystemSettings was not provided by any .service files.

```

What could be the reason for this?

Thank you in advance

----------

## drinstant

I've got the exact same problem. Any suggestions? Package versions are net-misc/networkmanager-0.8.2-r2 and gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.2

----------

## Marq

I guess it's a dbus premissions problem. Try to add some access policy for your user/group in /etc/dbus-1/system.d. It may helps.

----------

## drinstant

Thanks for your reply.

I'd rather not change dbus policies in the system, first because it's not a good habit (and I suppose there must be an easier way. Come on, there surely are a hundred gentoo-users using nm-applet as non-root) and second because etc-update overwrites these changes anyway after an update.

I'm sure there must be an easy fix. If not, this behavior/policy should be changed upstream. Too bad it's not as hassle-free as it should be. Looking forward to further suggestions.

----------

## Marq

You're right, but AFAIR, dbus default polices is deny, so you must exaclty define what action you want to allow. Could you paste the "default" policy section from file /etc/dbus-1/system.d/NetworkManager-{kde4}.conf?

----------

## drinstant

My continued thanks. Here is the section:

```
        <policy context="default">

                <deny own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <deny own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSystemSettings"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSystemSettings"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_member="SetLogging"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_member="Sleep"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_member="sleep"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_member="wake"/>

                <!-- The org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSettings.Connection.Secrets

                     interface is secured via PolicyKit.

                  -->

        </policy>

```

Now I also see that I actually did add a section to the file. I think I was following the gentoo guide from the wiki. Here it is, although it doesn't refer to org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSystemSettings of course. Maybe I even changed the default section now that I think of it. Dammit, I lost track, that's probably why I should refrain completely from editing the policy files.

```

        <policy group="plugdev">

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                      send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.PPP"/>

        </policy>

```

----------

## Marq

Are you in plugdev group? Do you restart dbus/reboot after changing conf files? Currently i'm working on ArchLinux and i can see that the only Allow definitions in default section are:

NetworkManager.conf

```
<allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSystemSettings"/>
```

NetworkManager-kde4.conf

```
<allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable"/>
```

One more request, paste also your at_console policy sections, both from NetworkManager.conf and NetworkManager-kde4.conf, please.

----------

## drinstant

 *Marq wrote:*   

> Are you in plugdev group? Do you restart dbus/reboot after changing conf files?

 

Yes and yes.

 *Marq wrote:*   

> Currently i'm working on ArchLinux and i can see that the only Allow definitions in default section are:
> 
> NetworkManager.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yeah, but as I said, might be something I changed during my attempts to get it working. Or are you talking about your own config file?

 *Marq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> One more request, paste also your at_console policy sections, both from NetworkManager.conf and NetworkManager-kde4.conf, please.

 

Sure. Here you go (I don't have a NetworkManager-kde4.conf by the way):

```
<policy at_console="true">

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.AccessPoint"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.Connection.Active"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.Device.Cdma"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.Device.Wired"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.Device.Gsm"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.Device.Serial"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.Device.Wireless"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.Device"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.DHCP4Config"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.IP4Config"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.VPN.Connection"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.VPN.Plugin"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_member="SetLogging"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_member="Sleep"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_member="sleep"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"

                       send_member="wake"/>

        </policy>
```

----------

## rh1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NetworkManager is started in autostart.

 

Maybe i'm misunderstanding but do you have the NetworkManager init script started?

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

rc-update add NetworkManager default
```

----------

## drinstant

 *rh1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe i'm misunderstanding but do you have the NetworkManager init script started?
> 
> 

 

I don't know about FrancisA, but I definitely have.

----------

## rh1

 *Quote:*   

> I don't know about FrancisA, but I definitely have.

 

I missed the fact that you took over the thread.  :Laughing: 

So, just to be clear then , this works for you? Even with the init script started, you still have to use this?:

```
sudo NetworkManager 

nm-applet 

```

----------

## drinstant

Yeah, sorry for hijacking  :Very Happy: 

No, what I actually have to do is

```
sudo nm-applet
```

Non-sudoed will give the error message and nm-applet will refuse to connect or let me choose any settings.

----------

## rh1

That makes more sense though i don't have much advice, haven't had that problem before. 

Is your user a member of the "users" group? 

It definately looks like a permission problem. I've never had to edit the policy files. My thought is it's consolekit/polkit related. You can take a look at this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-highlight-.html

----------

## drinstant

Thanks a million for that topic link. I'm recompiling anyway at the moment, with some changed USE flags, so I'll report back when its working.

Cheers

----------

## drinstant

It indeed did the trick. Booyah! nm-applet now connects nicely as non-root and even remembers passwords. Sweet.

Thanks for all the help

EDIT: it stopped working almost immediately, then I tried a whole bunch of stuff, and in the end, emerge -av --noconfmem consolekit seemed to have fixed it. Not sure why, since revdep-rebuild didn't offer to rebuild consolekit.

Cheers

----------

## El roux

I know this thread is lone gone, but I had this problem with the same errors messages, the only difference being i'am an Arch user.

I just swapped the dbus and networkmanager run order from the DAEMONS array and now it works.

dbus was starting after networkmanager, so I guess that networkmanager used some dbus things that nm-applet wasen't able to find...

Sorry, i'am not an expert but this provides a quick fix if someone else have the same problem..

El roux

----------

## cach0rr0

 *El roux wrote:*   

> I know this thread is lone gone, but I had this problem with the same errors messages, the only difference being i'am an Arch user.
> 
> I just swapped the dbus and networkmanager run order from the DAEMONS array and now it works.
> 
> dbus was starting after networkmanager, so I guess that networkmanager used some dbus things that nm-applet wasen't able to find...
> ...

 

ah right

gentoo way, if you're curious (well, short of filing a bug and waiting for an updated build of course) would be to add something like this to the NM init script

```

need dbus

```

(I use wicd and don't touch NM, for other reasons, so this is of course useless to me - but who knows, maybe it helps someone else!)

----------

